# The Magics roster, Hallejuhah



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

Finally for all these days the Magics are finally using their noggins in the offseason. They got Tyronn Lue, a man that can almost guard AI , Juwan Howard, and a good rookie Reese Gaines. 
BUT BUT BUT, they still need a 7 footer with actual skills.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You think Lue can guard Iverson? I'm a huge Lue fan who wanted Washington to resign him, but he's no Iverson defender. Don't be swayed by one decent game in the finals a couple of years ago. Despite that, I really like what the Magic have done this offseason and I predict they'll nab 4th seed in the east.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Its funny because you say Lue can guard Iverson, but in that picture Iverson is going right by Lue.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Its funny because you say Lue can guard Iverson, but in that picture Iverson is going right by Lue.


Yeah thats very funny, but whats even funnier is that he appareantly thinks Juwan Howard ahs no skills.:laugh:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Magic Boi</b>!
> Finally for all these days the Magics are finally using their noggins in the offseason. They got Tyronn Lue, a man that can almost guard AI , Juwan Howard, and a good rookie Reese Gaines.
> BUT BUT BUT, they still need a big man with actual skills.


You forgot to mention Keith Bogans. Second in most points scored in the summer league (but second isn't bad when the first place guy is Tayshaun Prince, another Kentucky boy). Bogans is just as, if not more ready to play than Reece Gaines.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> Yeah thats very funny, but whats even funnier is that he appareantly thinks Juwan Howard ahs no skills.:laugh:


I don't think he counted Juwan Howard as a 7 footer... the guy is 6'9.. gooden's taller than that

he basically meant we needed a true center...


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he counted Juwan Howard as a 7 footer... the guy is 6'9.. gooden's taller than that
> ...


well, he changed it, when I made that comment it said big man with actual skills.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

The Magic have definitely upgraded this off-season :yes: !

I'm not sure about Lue being the final answer at PG, and Reece Gaines haven't impressed me that much.
But I love the addition of both Keith Bogans and Zaur Pachulia. Pachulia is 6'11 (close to 7'0  ) and could be a sleeper. I think he will be a LOT better than Pat Burke was :laugh: .

Juwan is a definite upgrade in the low post.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Magic had a great Off season and should get better next year!

if only Grant could play?!?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

So with the exception of a real starting PG(Lue is more of a backup), I think the Magic roster is looking pretty good. They could definitely use more depth at the frontcourt(DeClerq as backup, Ugh -_-), but the backcourt looks great(Bogans, Gaines).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> So with the exception of a real starting PG(Lue is more of a backup), I think the Magic roster is looking pretty good. They could definitely use more depth at the frontcourt(DeClerq as backup, Ugh -_-), but the backcourt looks great(Bogans, Gaines).


Well, there was a rumor of signing Donnel Harvey, but i'm not sure what happened to that. He would be a nice addition.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Harvey's okay. He's decent, I guess. I'll admit I haven't watch him play that much(who watches the nuggets???) but i don't think he's gonna make much difference to this team. He's barely taller than the SG's in this league.

Question, is Damon Jones still available? I think that guy would make a good third guard at the minimum. The guy can shoot the lights out. Pretty good play maker too. I was a fan of his a few years back in the Vancouver Grizzlies days when he backed up Bibby. Back then he was arguably better than Bibby cuz he brings so much energy off the bench. Exciting player to watch, IMO.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Damon Jones signed with Milwaukee.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Harvey's okay. He's decent, I guess. I'll admit I haven't watch him play that much(who watches the nuggets???) but i don't think he's gonna make much difference to this team. He's barely taller than the SG's in this league.
> 
> Question, is Damon Jones still available? I think that guy would make a good third guard at the minimum. The guy can shoot the lights out. Pretty good play maker too. I was a fan of his a few years back in the Vancouver Grizzlies days when he backed up Bibby. Back then he was arguably better than Bibby cuz he brings so much energy off the bench. Exciting player to watch, IMO.


He is about 6'8" or 6'9" and he is an incredible athlete ... his skills are ok, but he gets by on his athleticism. He is a guy that could avg 8-9 points and 5-6 boards a game off the bench, which Orlando hasn't had that type of production off the bench by a big man in awhile. And he also still has a lot of room to grow, he is only 23 or 24 years old.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Still, he is undersized a bit. Unless it's for minimum I wouldn't sign him. A lot of guys are capable of putting up those numbers with minutes, and EVEN MORE are athletic freaks. They need to start filling the roster with quality players.

Ha, I figured a guy like DJ would be signed, especially to a team like the Bucks. He fits the offense, and Bucks are always looking for shooters.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Still, he is undersized a bit. Unless it's for minimum I wouldn't sign him. A lot of guys are capable of putting up those numbers with minutes, and EVEN MORE are athletic freaks. They need to start filling the roster with quality players.
> 
> Ha, I figured a guy like DJ would be signed, especially to a team like the Bucks. He fits the offense, and Bucks are always looking for shooters.


Well if we were to sign Harvey, it would definitely be for the minimum. I don't think we have any other money to spend. For the minimum, 8 pts and 5 rpg is pretty good, plus he has some potential still. It would probably be a 1 yr deal too.

Last year we signed Oyedeji for the minimum and he didnt do jack. Harvey wouldnt be someone to put us over the top, but he does add a little more to Orlando's improving depth.

And youth ... this team may be the youngest team in the league.


----------

